# Acrylic Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Frank inspired me to get started on some pens today. I am in the process of doing 26 of them for my employee's and their wives to give to them when I retire for all the hard work and sticking by me thru thick and thin. There is no greater bunch than what I have and is going to be one of the things I will miss most. The job I am done with but the people well you know. 

Anyway just wanted to get started on some pens. These are Wallstreet II Click pens from Woodcraft and are acrylic blanks from Woodcraft. They are easy to do with only needing one blank. These were done with a skew only. No other tool touched them and there was no sanding. I just buffed and assembled them. The first one is a dark purple, cobalt blue, chocolate covered cherry and pink. Believe it or not the pink one sells so fast I can't keep enough blanks in.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well Bernie ole buddy...... I just don't think they come any better than those. Those folks are going to be honored to recieve them, a gift with meaning and love glowing from each sparkle they reflect in the light.

Nice work!

Did ya use the big ole Lacer 1 1/4" skew on those?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful pens, Bernie. Your employees should cherish them forever.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very fine work, Bernie...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. It just hit me today 80 days left. I definitely will miss the people especially 2 that I worked with for 26 yrs. The one gentleman told me that it was going to be tough. He really didn't look forward to training another supervisor.:sarcastic::haha: Had to laugh since he is going to retire next year. 

Anyway I think they will like them. I was really pleased how they turned out. Yes Bob I did use the big Lacer 1 1/4" skew. Of course you know the skew is my favorite tool. I have 7 of them from 1/4" to 1 1/4".


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Bernie,

Nice set! I have 6 of these kits (its all your fault!), I only hope mine turn out half as good as yours. Those will make really nice gifts. I know what you mean about the people. A few years ago I left the company that I had worked for 25 years...had to go, the company was not the same anymore; but some of the people I had worked with from the beginning, that was tough. I still stay in touch, but you know, you miss the daily interaction.
I will have to try using just the skew. I have played with it some, it does tend to leave a smoother finish with less sanding. I still haven't done the acrylic for the wife, but soon, soon...
Anywho, glad to hear I inspired somebody. Bob thinks I am going to pass you by, but I think I have a long way to go just to catch up!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Another great pen maker. Now that you will be retired we can expect to see new pens every week.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie they look great. Could you show me a pic of you holding the skew when you are doing the pens. I can't quite get it right keeps gouging into my work. Had some success with the gouge with larger pens with acrylics but having a hard time with smaller pen blanks such as for the slim line pen keeps blowing up on me. I've seen pens done with the skew but it is above my head for now.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Bernie they look great. Could you show me a pic of you holding the skew when you are doing the pens. I can't quite get it right keeps gouging into my work. Had some success with the gouge with larger pens with acrylics but having a hard time with smaller pen blanks such as for the slim line pen keeps blowing up on me. I've seen pens done with the skew but it is above my head for now.


Glenmore, here is an excellent video on using the skew chisel. Go to the Woodturning catagory, then click on the "Skew Chisel Techniques" video....

Wood Magazine Online


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

BTW, FYI, Acrylic blanks are on sale 35% off at Woodcraft!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again all. Yep Frank just ordered a load more. 

Glenmore I will try to get some pic's of the tool rest and skew in place.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Once agin very fine work Bernie, very fine.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Last year I started learning how to use my skew chisel because of Bernies comments and suggestions. It makes a world of difference to use just the skew on the acrylic blanks.

Now that winter is coming and it will be harder to work on large projects in the garage, I'll be getting back to playing with the lathe again. Time to make up some practice blanks and re-train on the skew!

Great pens Bernie and congratulations on your years of service!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Jerry and Rob. Rob I really like my skews and is my favorite tool. If used right as you said it leaves a surface that is just smooth. I made 6 spindle legs for a lady that was restoring some antique chairs. They were so smooth off the skew I didn't even sand them. Took them right off the lathe and finished. She was extremely happy with them.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not quite to the no-sanding on the acrylic but it was a lot less stressful than using a gouge! That cracked glass look when you first start rounding with a gouge is pretty disturbing.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

You got that right Rob. When I was using a gouge I would not shut the lathe off to look because it scared me to death. It looked like shattered glass.


----------

